# Advice For The First Shows



## Gldntrsur (Jan 16, 2009)

I have been a member for sometime. I haven"t posted many times but come here everyday for the incredible amount information that can be found here. After losing my awesome dog to Lymphoma a month ago at age 8, one month before his 9th birthday I am getting a puppy in June from a wonderful breeder and hoping it will help me with this loss. Unfortunately she isn't close by. I'm going to show this puppy (something I always wanted to do) and wanted to know if any of you might have any helpful suggestions on the one thing you wished you knew the first few times you went into the ring. I know there was a first time for everyone. I had shown my dog at matches and one time at an AKC show and I was scared to death but would have continued had my dog not have had an issue. I'm going to take handling classes and I hope I can find someone that would show me the proper way to groom him. That will be the biggest obstacle for me. Thanks for any help you might have.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

One of the most helpful piece of advice I received from my friend, Betsy Smith, was do prelims or clearances before seriousy investing money. I got prelims on my girl at 16 months for elbows and hips and had already done cardiac and eyes. Most breeders that do prelims, will check at one year.

Of course, prelims are not always what they will recieve as finals, but it is a good look of what they have.

But, before you can do clearances, just have fun in the puppy classes. Take handling classes, enter matches, but do not over-do it with a puppy.

Always make it fun. 

Are you a member of your local club and golden retriever club? Try to find a mentor that could show you how to groom. Maybe your breeder could help you find a mentor for grooming in your area.

I always video tape myself when I practice handling with my dogs. That way, I can re-cap on all the mistakes I made and try to improve on them. I also, watch other handlers that I think do a good job and try to learn from them. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I know having my breeder and the stud dog owner withing driving distance has been invaluable. It will be tougher for you if they're far away. If you haven't already, join your local golden retriever club. The membership should welcome you and within the club, try to find the conformation people. Someone will hopefully be willing to take you under their wing. 

When will the new pup be coming home? How exciting!

By chance is your new puppy coming from PA?


----------



## Gldntrsur (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank you kfayard for that good advice. I plan on going to a few shows and unfortunely most of the matches here in New England are all before he turns 6 months. I live in Central NH and will have to travel some distance for any matches and shows but I knew this. I just love going to the shows. I also did obedience with my dog and got hooked on Conformation. 

Our pup is due to come home around June 11. I'm so excited, and yes CarolinaCasey he is coming from PA. Brianne's golden.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Gldntrsur said:


> Thank you kfayard for that good advice. I plan on going to a few shows and unfortunely most of the matches here in New England are all before he turns 6 months. I live in Central NH and will have to travel some distance for any matches and shows but I knew this. I just love going to the shows. I also did obedience with my dog and got hooked on Conformation.
> 
> Our pup is due to come home around June 11. I'm so excited, and yes CarolinaCasey he is coming from PA. Brianne's golden.


I thought so. Everything was clicking for me reading your posts and what Anne had said... Yogi son...etc. I saw the pups last night-- they are so cute and mobile. I can't wait to see how they grow up!

I also have a Riser x Hero puppy. He is an absolute doll! I haven't had him in the ring yet but took Ella out this weekend. She's a lovely little bitch.


----------



## Gldntrsur (Jan 16, 2009)

Before I contacted her I came on the forum to see if I could find any information about Anne and you always were recommending her. I can't wait to meet her and see my pup. I had no idea your knew her so well. That's great we have kids from the same mom and dad.


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

I think the most helpful thing, is handling classes. For me, I train a lot at home with my boy, but its not the same when you are inches away from other dogs and lots of distractions (other people baiting), and smells that are unfamiliar. When I am in southern Maine (I'm in Orono for school most of the year), I work with Sue Burrell, she is out of NH somewhere, and she is awesome! She makes you work! I love it. She does private sessions, and I'm sure she'll be willing to show some grooming tips. But to give yourself an idea of grooming for show, check out this tutorial: Potomac Valley Golden Retriever Club - Grooming A Golden's Ears I taught myself grooming using these, and a LOT of practice. I am by no means an expert, but I think as time passes I will pick up more skills. In your area, the Yankee Golden Retriever club, is a great resource. 

As a side note, your puppy does not have to be 6 months to enter a Match, usually the age is 3 months. The idea is to prepare your puppy before they are eligible for real AKC shows, so they have experience when it is time at 6 months to enter a show.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I would day do handling classes for sure, you can meet people to help you out there, even if they don't have goldens. I'm lucky and have help from my breeder and met some great people through her. Matches are great fun and good way to practice. 

For grooming, I'm not that good either but taking the time to learn has been fun and saved me lots of money! I invested in a grooming table, dryer and some decent scissors and brushes (maybe one day I can get a really good ones)! Get your pup to using all the equipment and using the table. 
Most importantly..socialize!! Take lots of trips in the car, see lots of different people, sights and sounds. My Lilly will relax anywhere..nothing seems to faze her, well she does want to greet every person and dog!

I'm a newbie here and have gotten lots of help from others here. They always tell me have fun and enjoy yourself! I try to do that everytime!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I was also thinking, if you plan for this to be your hobby, invest in it. 

Invest in a good dryer the first time. Don't buy a cheaper one, because you'll just end up getting a better one a year or two later. 

Same for scissors, shears, etc. 

Get a good cart/dolly so if you are at a show by yourself, you can make only 1 or 2 trips to the car instead of 10.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I am also in NH in Hopkinton ... there is a fun match mothers day weekend in Meredith and then there is another in southern NH - Merrimack in the spring... that one is put on by souhegan kennel club... 

most shows around here are in Mass. and luckily the canadian shows are just a hop skip and a jump. 

All Dogs Gym in Manchester has handling class on thursday nights at 7 
American k9 has handling on monday and wednesday 

We have a Yogi kid from his first litter to Caper... our Connor is now 11 and will be 12 in September. At this point we show our goldens mostly in Canada due to their type, but I am showing a friends flat coat here in the states and Natalie our IW... we are headed to connecticut in May. 

I would strongly suggest familiarizing yourself with infodog.com, taking a handling class AND honestly finding someone to teach you how to groom your puppy and get him ready for a show... that is so important and probably one of the most important things I did was find a prof. handler who taught me to groom. If your breeder is local and can help you thats great, if not find a mentor...


----------



## Gldntrsur (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank you for all this great advice. I definetely will take some handling classes. I hope I can find someone that is fairly close by to show me some tips on grooming. There is a Specialty the YGRC is having in MA in June and I'm going to try to make that show, hopefully try to find someone that would be a mentor for me. That's what I need. I'm going to put all my effort into this and really would like to learn it right by having someone guide my. I'm so looking forward to it and again thank you all for your input. It's so much appreciated.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Yankee is a fun show. I plan to be there with a puppy bitch, a veteran bitch, and a veteran dog on obedience....


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I live in Maine and travel all over New England for shows. The specialty is on a Friday, then followed that weekend by two all breed shows.


----------



## Gldntrsur (Jan 16, 2009)

Sally's Mom said:


> I live in Maine and travel all over New England for shows. The specialty is on a Friday, then followed that weekend by two all breed shows.


 
I hope to be there on Friday.


----------

